# Securing Tiller



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have pics. but..... 

I screwed an eyelet into each guide-ons/uprights and used a single piece of 1/8" w/ an s-hook tied to each end.

Put a loop in the middle where the tiller will go.....keeps it centered and as high as needs to be

Shorten the line a little ...so u have to pull in on the upright...hook it up and release...automatic tension


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a homemade PVC transom saver that keeps the motor from moving. I strap the handle up to the platform by snaking a rafting strap between the platform and the steel frame


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I bought and installed a transom saver. This keeps the engine from bouncing and also holds it straight.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Thank you for all your replies. I will invest in a transom saver in the near future because I want to do a bit of traveling up and down the Gulf coast.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup. Transom Saver...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep, I used a transom saver on the BT tiller I had. Every once in while, the outboard would get off kilter and I would make a sudden, violent move with the truck steering wheel in the appropriate direction and the outboard would re-center itself. Closed course, professional driver. Your results could vary.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I just put a transom saver on the HB mostly to keep the skeg from dragging on the ground. 

On the gheenoe I just used a cord to strap the tiller handle to the poling platform.


----------

